

Show HN: PHP DNS vs. Power DNS (both with MYSQL Back End) - attozk
http://attozk.mine.pk/posts/404-php-dns-server-benchmarking-vs-pdns-mysql

======
stevekemp
A PHP-based DNS server? That's both brave and fascinating.

